# Another Card Cut attempt



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi again, soooo close this time, i can taste it! the hit is near the end of the video, if you don't want to watch whole thing please skip the end and have a look how close it was  cheers

-Epic


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good shooting.....keep after it..you will get it...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nitemare mate........ Soooo close!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was VERY close! Congratulations. That should convince you that it is possible. Just keep at it and it will come.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That was awesome. You're shooting the edge of a card from 10 meters and cut it almost completely! Try raising the card up to chin level and see how that works. Works for me.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looking good!! That cut would have counted all day long...clean as could be.

If you are getting very close but just not going all the way through and doing it regularly...shorten your bands by 1/2"...it will up the speed and power and you will get the cut.

You are there!! You will have a cut in no time. Next up...matches!

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

So close! What a heart breaker! Gray wolf has some good advise,go with it.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Looking good!! That cut would have counted all day long...clean as could be.
> 
> If you are getting very close but just not going all the way through and doing it regularly...shorten your bands by 1/2"...it will up the speed and power and you will get the cut.
> 
> ...


Cheers grey wolf ill give that a go 

-Epic


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> That was awesome. You're shooting the edge of a card from 10 meters and cut it almost completely! Try raising the card up to chin level and see how that works. Works for me.


Thanks treefork, ill also try this next time 

-Epic


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome! Made me think of calling in arty!

From time to to time, my wife takes away my favorite dress shirt due to a frayed cuff or collar. Now I know what to do with them.

You're a better shot than me!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job, I'd say that's a card cut!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

It Appears That The Clamp Is A Bit Loose. If You Have A Way To Secure It More Securely So It Won't Slide Back When Hit I Think It Will Cause A Little Extra Penetration, And You Only Needed A Hair More For A Complete Cut. Great Shot!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

ryguy27 said:


> It Appears That The Clamp Is A Bit Loose. If You Have A Way To Secure It More Securely So It Won't Slide Back When Hit I Think It Will Cause A Little Extra Penetration, And You Only Needed A Hair More For A Complete Cut. Great Shot!


Cheers ryguy, have been trying to find my pony clamps but can't find them anywhere, this I need a trip to the store 

-Epic


----------

